# What is your favorite video game?



## Deleted member 112695 (Dec 30, 2019)

Name one or two of your favorite video game(s) or video game series.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 31, 2019)

Spyro


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 31, 2019)

Ninja Gaiden Black


----------



## HeartlessSora (Dec 31, 2019)

Mine has to be with out a doubt! Kingdom Hearts 2, it was my childhood and i have amasing memories from it X3


----------



## GhoasTiger (Dec 31, 2019)

The Unreal Tournament series, and Descent 2...  if I had to pick a few from all of them.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 31, 2019)

Mass Effect and Elder Scrolls.


----------



## AppleButt (Dec 31, 2019)

Hmmmm I don't play many video games....

Does flight simulator count? If so, then that.


----------



## Simo (Dec 31, 2019)

I bet somebody is gonna say Candy Crush. _Probably_ @Manchesterite.


----------



## WXYZ (Dec 31, 2019)

Simo said:


> I bet somebody is gonna say Candy Crush. _Probably_ @Manchesterite.


Да.


----------



## Punji (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm really bad at picking favourites, so here's a few: Oblivion, Fallout: New Vegas, The Last of Us, and the Sly Cooper series. (Yes, I know... )


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 31, 2019)

video games are for nerds lmao


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 31, 2019)

I almost forgot to mention Skyrim. Mmmmm. Skyrim. <3


----------



## MaetheDragon (Dec 31, 2019)

Probably every older Bethesda game, ever. The Elder Scrolls games from Arena to Skyrim, Fallout 3 and New Vegas (Obsidian technically made New Vegas, oh well). Mass Effect is a close second to these games. The trilogy, not that Andromeda garbage.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 31, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Probably every older Bethesda game, ever. The Elder Scrolls games from Arena to Skyrim, Fallout 3 and New Vegas (Obsidian technically made New Vegas, oh well). Mass Effect is a close second to these games. The trilogy, not that Andromeda garbage.


We do not mention new Bethesda.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Dec 31, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> We do not mention new Bethesda.



Don’t even utter their name, fren... They’ve become a disaster! Only mention them for their fonder titles, nothing more!


----------



## OffBased (Dec 31, 2019)

My favorite is Kirby's Return to Dream Land. Nowhere near the best Kirby game, but I've got a lot of sentimental attachment to it


----------



## Rayd (Dec 31, 2019)

i genuinely adore so many games from the gamecube/original xbox/original DS era to the point where it's hopelessly difficult to pick 1 specific favorite, but if i was held at gunpoint and told to choose, i'd probably have to pick either halo (halo 2 specifically),  or pokemon (soul silver specifically).

as far as games from the past decade goes, however, i won't even attempt to choose a favorite franchise, let alone any specific games.


----------



## OffBased (Dec 31, 2019)

Aprilycan said:


> i genuinely adore so many games from the gamecube/original xbox/original DS era to the point where it's hopelessly difficult to pick 1 specific favorite, but if i was held at gunpoint and told to choose, i'd probably have to pick either halo (halo 2 specifically),  or pokemon (soul silver specifically).
> 
> as far as games from the past decade goes, however, i won't even attempt to choose a favorite franchise, let alone any specific games.


I love Soul Silver! I've replayed that game like ten times

Halo looks really cool, but I've never had any Xboxes or a decent gaming PC, so I've never gotten to play any of the og trilogy


----------



## Rayd (Dec 31, 2019)

OffBased said:


> I love Soul Silver! I've replayed that game like ten times
> 
> Halo looks really cool, but I've never had any Xboxes or a decent gaming PC, so I've never gotten to play any of the og trilogy



besides X and Y, soul silver was probably the last pokemon game i was really invested in. i still played pokemon games after that, i just feel that very little of the games were better than soul silver story wise and gameplay wise.

but, yeah, halo is great. has a really rich lore that spans beyond the games through books, comics and movies. every game has really satisfying gameplay and beautiful atmospheres despite having dated graphics. halo 2 is my favorite because personally it has the best story and the prettiest landscapes, sounds and models. definitely a franchise you have to try out if you ever come across it.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Dec 31, 2019)

I don't play favorites because it's hard when there's so many, and my opinions change throughout the years, but the series' that I had the most fun with off the top in no particular order are Mario, Twisted Metal, Tomb Raider, Resident Evil, Spyro, MotorStorm, Call of Duty, Driver, GTA, Saints Row, Payday, Animal Crossing, Gears, and Forza, maybe? God, I might have to edit this, there's def more.


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 31, 2019)

Conker's Bad Fur Day ^^


----------



## Trndsttr (Dec 31, 2019)

I really loved Undertale and Deltarune (not a series but same characters so whatever) but of course I finished those games a while ago so now my current favorite game is Overwatch. Sucky community but the game is fun. Red Dead Redemption was fun the few times I played it too.


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 31, 2019)

For me, there are mostly games that is single player and give a bit of challenge or option to failure and consequences to the whole game, if you do something wrong. Difficulty on maximum if possible, for more "realism".

Path of Exile for sure is one of my most played games. Hardcore up to lvl80 (still not that great).
The game starts easy and gain difficulty as you move forward. After some point, if you messed up your passive tree/didn't get the right items, the game can even become unplayeable.

The other would probably going to be the Dark Souls series. The games being known for being "unfair".
Just do try again and again, until you learn it. (Git Gud. :V)

So... games like that entertain me more than others. But just chilling out in a round of Heroes of Might and Magic V, a bit of Civilization VI, or Oxygen not Included can be a great amount of entertainment too, when you feel like just enjoying the game and not the constant challenges it give.

Or play Skyrim, enchant your gear to the infinity and beyond, and murder the world with a fork, that deal over a million damage. :V


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 31, 2019)

I have a horrible habbit of doing what I call a "cycle".

My cycle currently includes: Left 4 Dead 2, Divinity Original sin 2 and Don't Starve (and Together)

However other cycles include: Dead by Daylight, Raft and Minecraft.
Not joking it randomizes what I like/want to play for a certain month. But these are my favourite games as per cycle.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 31, 2019)

1) Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time/Darkness/Sky
2) Dark Souls and Bloodborne
3) Oblivion and Skyrim. Not the same game, but their similar enough that I basically like them for the same reasons
4) Minecraft uwu


Night.Claw said:


> Or play Skyrim, enchant your gear to the infinity and beyond, and murder the world with a fork, that deal over a million damage. :V


Unpatched version with Enchant> +Alchemy, Alchemy> Potion of +Enchantment


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Dec 31, 2019)

For me, it would be the Elder Scrolls, Assassins Creed, Fallout, and Farcry.

I have a very defined video game taste.


----------



## Simo (Dec 31, 2019)

Arcade game: Tempest (Atari)

Console Game: Pocky & Rocky (SNES)


----------



## Groggy (Dec 31, 2019)

I do believe that Ice Hockey for the NES is the most fun game ever created.

But my favorite game is probably Doom 2016.


----------



## Breyo (Dec 31, 2019)

Resident Evil is hands down my favorite series! I didn't even mind RE 6... much...

The Evil within is probably my second favorite, while the Jak games are probably tied with Resident Evil games in terms of nostalgia.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm pretty sure this thread is in the wrong section of the forums.


----------



## LeFay (Jan 2, 2020)

My absolute favorites are Warframe, Monster Hunter (been playing since 2FU) and Dark Souls. I have a thing for difficult action RPGs and Dark Fantasy so games like Dragons Dogma and Drakengard are high on my list as well.


----------



## Breyo (Jan 2, 2020)

LeFay said:


> My absolute favorites are Warframe, Monster Hunter (been playing since 2FU) and Dark Souls. I have a thing for difficult action RPGs and Dark Fantasy so games like Dragons Dogma and Drakengard are high on my list as well.


Ah! I completely forgot about Dark Souls! Those games are great, but I think I've tried to repress them from my memory lol


----------



## LeFay (Jan 2, 2020)

bkk1 said:


> Ah! I completely forgot about Dark Souls! Those games are great, but I think I've tried to repress them from my memory lol



They aren't too bad once you get the flow. Unfortunately I only just recently got a console so I can play 2 and 3 but I've put something like 800 hours into just the first one on switch and I'm not sure how much on the PC back when I had one.

The learning curve is my favorite part, having a character thats functionally limited overcoming behemoths and creatures that make you feel hopeless gives me such a sense of accomplishment when I demolish them.


----------



## Breyo (Jan 2, 2020)

LeFay said:


> They aren't too bad once you get the flow. Unfortunately I only just recently got a console so I can play 2 and 3 but I've put something like 800 hours into just the first one on switch and I'm not sure how much on the PC back when I had one.
> 
> The learning curve is my favorite part, having a character thats functionally limited overcoming behemoths and creatures that make you feel hopeless gives me such a sense of accomplishment when I demolish them.


For sure! I'll admit, I always played the easier classes (pyromancer or cleric) and I still struggled with them. Like you said though, that feeling when you finally beat a boss or a group of tough enemies that killed you over and over again, you get this amazing feeling that you just want more of! It's awesome


----------



## brawlingcastform (Jan 3, 2020)

According to my Switch, my top three longest-played games are:


The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild
Super Smash Bros. Ultimate
Mario Kart 8 Deluxe


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 3, 2020)

Good ol Ketsui.
....
Which no one in the world knows about but me. :c


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 3, 2020)

Life.

The graphics are amazing and the gameplay is so realistic with lots of character development, stories and plot holes but it's almost impossible to win. I will beat it one day.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Jan 3, 2020)

Final Fantasy X. 
I love JRPGs, and Final Fantasy in General. 
But FFX touched me, it gave me something to think about, pondering all the corruption of the world, while finding safety and solice in friendship and love. 
The stylistic choices are my favorite out of any game I’ve played as well. 

Tl;dr Teenagers get mad and kill god.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Jan 3, 2020)

red dead redemption (both games) fallout 3 and new vegas and skyrim
the last new game I've played that I enjoyed was the outer worlds,I just wish it was longer,completed it in two days,probably would of finished it faster if I could of rented it for more than one day in a row


----------



## Kinare (Jan 3, 2020)

Steam would have you believe it's Ark based on time played, but it's just one that's easy to go back to for me despite how often I've ragequit it. I suppose it'd make top 10. Fav survival game though is 7 Days to Die, which is my main genre right now, I just rarely find people to play with and it's not fun solo.

All time fav? It's difficult, but I'd have to say Final Fantasy 6. I've played every version and love the story so much. Pokemon Crystal is a very close 2nd and worth a mention. I absolutely loved gen 2, it was the peak of Pokemon obsession for me.

Other honorable mentions in no particular order (just as I can remember then, lul): Skyrim, Dragon Warrior 3 (on GBA, better music than SNES imo), Escape From Tarkov, Monster Hunter Tri and World, Final Fantasy X.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jan 3, 2020)

Anything Pokemon


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 3, 2020)

Half-life 2.

I've played it 68 times.

It's a beautiful and gritty dystopia and I enjoy the artistry of the game immensely. I don't really need HL3. I just love HL2.


----------



## KodaPop (Jan 3, 2020)

This is like picking my favorite child. I've played many games and a good chunk of them were very impactful.

So far, Outer Wilds has to be my all time top experience with any game. Great story, memorable journey, and phenomenal ending. 10/10 if you want an existential crisis.

However, on the playtime side, Rocket League. Over 2k hours and I am still loving it and playing with friends.


----------



## GhoasTiger (Jan 3, 2020)

Kinare said:


> Steam would have you believe it's Ark based on time played, but it's just one that's easy to go back to for me despite how often I've ragequit it. I suppose it'd make top 10. Fav survival game though is 7 Days to Die, which is my main genre right now, I just rarely find people to play with and it's not fun solo.
> 
> All time fav? It's difficult, but I'd have to say Final Fantasy 6. I've played every version and love the story so much. Pokemon Crystal is a very close 2nd and worth a mention. I absolutely loved gen 2, it was the peak of Pokemon obsession for me.
> 
> Other honorable mentions in no particular order (just as I can remember then, lul): Skyrim, Dragon Warrior 3 (on GBA, better music than SNES imo), Escape From Tarkov, Monster Hunter Tri and World, Final Fantasy X.


I'd play a bunch of 7 days to die. Me and my friends got tired of it a few months back after playing it for a year or more. Now I miss it.


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 3, 2020)

Oh I loved Halo when I was younger.  My friend and I pulled many all nighters playing that game.  

I miss that.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jan 5, 2020)

No Man's Sky, easily. The sound design is incredible, the uniqueness of every planet you visit, the overall fun of playing it, and the developers who give huge updates, all of them free, with no paid DLC at all. It surprises me that some people still call it bad after so many updates like Beyond.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 5, 2020)

Modern Warfare, baby. Show some love for Captain Price.


----------



## TR273 (Jan 5, 2020)

The original 1999 Outcast,

The Longest Journey

The old Delta Force games.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 5, 2020)

Favorite games, bcause I can't pick a single one:
Titan Quest, Diablo 2 (I mean I like 3 but ehh), Grim Dawn, Pokémon (a lot of them), Baldur's Gate, Grimrock 


Mr. Fox said:


> Life.
> 
> The graphics are amazing and the gameplay is so realistic with lots of character development, stories and plot holes but it's almost impossible to win. I will beat it one day.


I need to change my prescriptions, my graphics have severely decreased over the years ;y


----------



## Gift (Jan 8, 2020)

Spyro and Portal for me.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 10, 2020)

i can't pick just one favorite video game, but i love the mortal kombat series, the street fighter series, and many fps games, along with GTA


----------



## Telnac (Jan 11, 2020)

All time favorite is Kerbal Space Program. Close runners-up include the original Spyro trilogy, Portal, Leisure Suit Larry and Civilization.


----------



## Dritazura (Jan 11, 2020)

I LOVE the Donkey Kong Country games on the SNES. Always been my fave and has some amazing music as well. Skyrim is amazing too, gah there’s a lot that I like! Hard to choose lol Yoshis Island is also a classic that not many people seem to know about.


----------



## Tayoria (Jan 11, 2020)

My current favorite is Harvest Moon Light of Hope for the Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Irhileth (Jan 11, 2020)

Katamari Damacy and Tiny Toon Adventures <3


----------



## Inklop Bunny (Jan 12, 2020)

Final Fantasy IX, and the Monster Hunter franchise.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 17, 2020)

Felix Bernard said:


> Name one or two of your favorite video game(s) or video game series.



SOMA and Prey (2017).


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 17, 2020)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> SOMA and Prey (2017).


I have Soma, but i never been able to get myself to play it. Is it really that good horror/story game?


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 17, 2020)

I'll always have a soft spot in my heart for the old NES Dragon Warrior (now Dragon Quest) and Final Fantasy titles.

I still remember the first (and last) time I actually beat Dragon Warrior II on the NES - I had to text my now-boyfriend out of nowhere and tell him the good news! (Seriously, the final area is brutal: one-hit KO bullshit everywhere, and the final boss knows a spell that heals ALL of his HP )


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 17, 2020)

Metroid. Even if I'm going to have to wait years for Prime 4. Even if I have to wait a decade for a new 2D Metroid that continues where Fusion left off.


----------



## oappo (Jan 18, 2020)

Mass Effect trilogy
SWG


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 18, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I have Soma, but i never been able to get myself to play it. Is it really that good horror/story game?


It's a bit of a mix, gameplay-wise.

It's almost a walking simulator, if you're good at picking up on the mechanics of the few enemies.  Pretty much all of them are very easy to avoid.

SOMA is *all* about the story, atmosphere, and some pretty deep philosophy. I don't endorse it for the gameplay.  I endorse it for its absolutely no holds barred approach to humanity, the drive to survive, and the implications of the technology we develop.


----------



## Spartan-666 (Jan 20, 2020)

Halo 2. Best of the series.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 20, 2020)

Sarachaga said:


> I need to change my prescriptions, my graphics have severely decreased over the years ;y


Your eyes are fine. As for now avoid playing early in the morning and late at night, I hear the developer is releasing a patch to address that issue.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 20, 2020)

All of the Elder Scrolls Series (From Arena all the way to Skyrim)


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Feb 26, 2020)

In terms of quality, my favorite would be Deus Ex (the original, 2000 game). I loved the atmosphere, themes and story. You play as a nano-augmented designer-human in the midst of various world-domination conspiracies. It's inspired by IRL conspiracy theories, it even has the Illuminati as one of the key players, though the game is very clever and extremely engaging.

On a more personal level, my favorites would be Undertale and Changed. They challenged my cynicism and gave me hope when I was going through a rut.


----------



## WitherSDL (Feb 26, 2020)

X-Com UFO Defense.  (the original one on DOS, not the new ones, though I like those too)


----------



## fenchfletcher (Feb 27, 2020)

My absolute favorite game is Dragon Quest 3: The Seeds of Salvation hands down. I played this first on the Gameboy Color when I was a kid, but have since played the NES, Switch, and mobile versions. The NES one is classic, but very hard to look at, while the mobile and switch versions look nice, and the switch one plays very well (though many things have been changed in that version, including monster names and the new hand drawn monster graphics) but I like the GBC version the best because of the monster medal collectables and the pachisi boards, which were both exclusive to that version of the game.


----------



## WXYZ (Feb 27, 2020)

Now my real favorite game is...Cave Story. Mostly due to nostalgia, though.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Feb 27, 2020)

WitherSDL said:


> X-Com UFO Defense.  (the original one on DOS, not the new ones, though I like those too)


Interesting. What makes you like the original more than the new ones?


----------



## Arishipshape (Feb 27, 2020)

Super Metroid. Best game of all time.


----------



## WitherSDL (Feb 27, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Interesting. What makes you like the original more than the new ones?



The scale and passive leveling system.  You felt more like you were managing a true paramilitary organization in the original.  The biggest ship let you bring (I believe... it's been a while) 24 soldiers into battle and there were enough enemies that you needed them.

Your soldiers had something like 10 different stats that all passively increased depending on how you used them... so if a guy was shooting a lot his accuracy would go up over time, if he carried around heavy weapons and threw grenades his strength would increase.  If your soldier was exposed to a lot of terrifying things his courage would increase and he'd be less likely to panic.  If you kept your people alive, they were monsters by the end game.

I like the new ones too, but they just don't feel as epic.


----------



## DireWolfJ4 (Feb 27, 2020)

Felix Bernard said:


> Name one or two of your favorite video game(s) or video game series.


That is a hard question, but i would say Fallout 4 and Call Of Duty in general


----------



## AwkwardChimp (Feb 28, 2020)

I'd probably say Ōkami.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 28, 2020)

I still think Half Life 2 is my favourite. Still think it's a masterpiece to this day that holds up.

The "episodes" however were a giant disappointment and we won't talk about those.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 28, 2020)

Stunt Island


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 25, 2020)

The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap

Animal Crossing games

Chrono Trigger


----------

